# Routing über VPN-Verbindung (Windows 2K Server)



## K-iX (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe den "Routing- und RAS-Server" aktiviert und als Router eingerichtet. Es sollte mit diesem Tool laut Microsoft möglich sein IP-Pakete über eine VPN-Verbindung in ein anderes Netzwerk zu routen.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Die VPN-Verbindung zu einem anderen Netzwerk steht zwar, wenn ich aber von einem Client (der in Netzwerk A steht und besagten Softwarerouter als Gateway benutzt) auf das Netzwerk B zugreifen will, kommt  keine Antwort (kein Ping, kein NFS möglich, kein sonstwas).

Eckdaten:

*Netzwerk A* 
192.168.0.1 Hardwarerouter (Billigteil, keine Router to Router-Verbindung per L2TP möglich)
192.168.0.2 Softwarerouter (Windows 2K Server)
192.168.0.5 - 192.168.0.10 Clients

*Netzwerk B* 
192.168.1.1 Ebenfalls Hardwarerouter (Port 1723, gemappt auf 192.168.1.2)
192.168.1.2 VPN-Server (Windows 2K Server)
192.168.1.x Clients

Die Clients 192.168.0.x sollten ins Internet kommen und auf Netzwerk B zugreifen.
Die Tunnelverbindung Netzwerk A - B steht, am DNS kanns nicht liegen, ich spreche die Rechner ausschließlich über die IP-Adressen an.

Gewünschter Routingweg:

[192.168.0.5 ----192.168.0.2 ---- 192.18.0.1 ------Internet------192.168.1.1 ---- 192.168.1.2 ---- 192.168.1.x]

[192.168.0.5 ----192.168.0.2 ---- 192.18.0.1 ------Internet]  funktioniert schon mal.
Mit statischen Routen hab ichs auch schon ausprobiert, geht nicht.

Ich habe mir schon die Finger wundgegoogelt und  getan, aber es wird überall nur beschrieben, wie man eine VPN-Verbindung à la "Client-Server " aufbaut, in meinem Fall also [192.168.0.5 ------Internet------- 192.168.1.1 ----- 192.168.1.2]
Der Nachteil hierbei ist halt, dass ich auf jedem Client eine VPN-Verbindung aufbauen muss.

Es wäre nett, wenn jemand einen Rat für mich hätte oder sowas ähnliches schon mal eingerichtet hat.

Vielen Dank im vorraus,

Klaus


----------



## TheNBP (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Ich habe das in einer Testumgebung schonmal hinbekommen, sah folgendermassen aus:

Netz 1:
Router: Windows 2000 Advanced Server als Software-NAT Router und VPN-Einwahlserver
Alle Clients in diesem Netz hatten diesen Router als Default Gateway eingetragen.

Netz 2
Windows2000 Advanced Server als VPN-Einwahlclient
Alle weiteren Clients in diesem Netz hatten ebenfalls diesen VPN-Einwahlclient als Default Gateway eingetragen.

Am VPN-Einwahlserver musste ich dann noch unter "Computerverwaltung" > "Benutzer" > "Name des Benutzers der sich einwählt" > "Eigenschaften" > "Einwählen" > "statische Route" eben eine statische Route hinzufügen die zurück in das andere Netzwerk zeigt.

Welche statischen Routen hast Du denn benutzt? Ich hab zu dem Thema vor einiger Zeit schonmal was geschrieben, siehe 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=132660
Was ich dort über das hinzufügen einer statischen Route mittels "route add" geschrieben habe, hat in der Praxis nicht funktioniert, da der Router es dummerweise (eigentlich ohne erkennbaren Grund) nicht zulies die benötigte Route händisch anzulegen. mit dem Weg über die Benutzerverwaltung, lies sich jedoch dann die gewünschte Route erstellen.

Den Routing und RAS Dienst habe ich dazu eigentlich gar nicht gebraucht.

Nochwas: beide Netzwerke müssen unterschiedliche Subnetze benutzen sonst kann die ganze Sache nicht funktionieren. Wenn Du 192.168.0.X und 192.168.1.X benutzt muss die Subnetz Maske also mindestens 255.255.255.0 lauten.


----------



## K-iX (18. Dezember 2003)

*Vielen Dank!*

Hey NBP!

Super Tipp mit der statischen Route über den einwählenden Benutzer!
Hat einwandfrei funktioniert, echt toll.

Kleiner Hinweis:
Diese Einstellung geht aber nur, wenn man eine Dömane im reinen Windows 2000/2003 - Betriebsmodus hat oder keine Domäne. Ansonsten sperrt Windows die besagten Felder (Statische IP und statische Routen).

Nochmals vielen Dank,

 Klaus


----------

